# Kreta - Uferangeln



## Müritzfisch (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich fahre Ende Juli nach Kreta, genauer nach Kissamos. 

Kann jemand Tipps geben zur Angelei im Nordwesten von Kreta: Welche Fische kann man im Juli vom Ufer beangeln, welche Spots sollte ich aufsuchen und was für Ausrüstung sollte ich mitnehmen?

Hauptsächlich möchte ich Spinnfischen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Seriola (27. Mai 2021)

Die beiden "Hörner" rechts und links neben Kissamos laden zum Shore Jiggen ein. Tiefes Wasser 20-40 m in Wurfweite. An welchen Stellen genau stellst du am besten über Navionics fest. Zackis, AJ's und Dentex sind die Hauptbeute. Ansonsten ist die Jahreszeit nicht die beste... Im Juli auf Kreta haste Tage da steckst du am liebsten den Kopf in den Kühlschrank. Spinnfischen 2 St. vor Sonnenaufgang bis max 07.00 und dann wieder ab Sonnenuntergang bis 22.00 23.00 Uhr. In den Häfen mit etwas Glück WoBa (Kreta ist kein typisches WoBa Revier, in den Häfen sind aber immer mal welche), Barras (beißen gut an den Aussenseiten der Häfen auch Nachts), kleine AJ's. Mit etwas Glück auch Leerfisch. Kleinfisch: Stöcker und Hornis. Beachte die genannten Zeiten... Außerhalb dieser kannst du lieber Baden gehen


----------



## Müritzfisch (29. Mai 2021)

Dankeschön! 

Kannst du konkrete Köder empfehlen?


----------



## Seriola (29. Mai 2021)

Für WoBa im Hafen flachlaufende Wobbler welche die Ährenfische imitieren, also 5-8cm. Ich fische gerne in ayu. Für Die Cudas gerne lang und schlank um 15 - 20 cm Blausilber. Savage hat einiges im Programm. Für das ShoreJiggen deckst du dich am besten mit Jigs vor Ort ein. Die Einheimischen werden dir schon das Richtige empfehlen.


----------



## SvenFischer (17. Dezember 2021)

Definitiv, die haben bei mir echt gut funktioniert... auch der ein oder andere Barrakuda hat sich dann "verirrt"!
Griechenland ist echt ein cooles Angelland und die Einheimischen, sofern es mit der Sprache klappt, sind mega hilfsbereit.


----------

